# Datei speichern (CommonDialog?)



## dark_mascot (25. Februar 2005)

Hallo um eine Datei zu öffnen und anschließend weiter zu bearbeiten
habe ich den Commond Dialog benutzt.

Nun habe ich die Datei verändert und wollte sie wieder zurückspeichern.
Es scheint so , als wenn man den CommonDialog hierfür nun nicht 
mehr verwenden kann, da hier nur "Öffnen" definiert ist.
Gibt es hier nun die Möglichkeit eine Eigenschaft zu verändern
um aus dem "Öffnen" ein "Speichern" zu erhalten.

Oder benötige ich eine ganz andere Komponente?

Öffnen-Fkt sieht momentan so aus:
Was müßte gegebenfalls geändert werden?

Private Sub datei_oeffnen_Click()
'************************************************************
'*** Auswählen einer Datei(en), die ausgelesen werden soll
'************************************************************
Dim Flag As Boolean
Dim aa As String, bb As String, Path As String
Dim Mem As Boolean
Dim Pos As Long, x As Long

On Error GoTo Break

With CommonDialog1
.FileName = ""
.CancelError = True
.Flags = cdlOFNExplorer 'nur eine Datei auswaehlen
'.Flags = cdlOFNAllowMultiselect Or cdlOFNExplorer ' mehrere oder eine Datei auswaehlen
.Filter = "Techplot Dateien (*.plt)|*.plt|SimBrowser Dateien (*.?)|*.sbr|Alle Dateien (*.*)|*.*"
.ShowOpen

If Flag Then
Call MsgBox("Es wurde 'Abbrechen' gewählt!")
Else
List1.Clear

'Schauen ob evt. nur eine Datei ausgewählt wurde
If InStr(.FileName, Chr$(0)) <> 0 Then
aa = .FileName & Chr$(0)
Pos = 1

Do
'Chr$(0) ist Trennzeichen
x = InStr(Pos, aa, Chr$(0))

If x = 0 Then Exit Do
bb = Mid$(aa, Pos, x - Pos)

If Not Mem Then
'Im ersten Teil befindet sich immer der Pfad
Path = bb
Mem = True
Else
'Pfad ist bereits bekannt, es folgen Dateinamen
List1.AddItem Path & "\" & bb
End If
Pos = x + 1
Loop
Else
'Es wurde nur eine Datei ausgewählt
List1.AddItem .FileName
End If
End If
End With

... usw.


----------



## Filone (25. Februar 2005)

```
With CommonDialog1
.FileName = ""
.CancelError = True
.Flags = cdlOFNExplorer 'nur eine Datei auswaehlen
'.Flags = cdlOFNAllowMultiselect Or cdlOFNExplorer ' mehrere oder eine Datei auswaehlen
.Filter = "Techplot Dateien (*.plt)|*.plt|SimBrowser Dateien (*.?)|*.sbr|Alle Dateien (*.*)|*.*"
.ShowSave
```

Das müsste gehen, wenn nicht nutze APIs Dialog-Funktionen.


----------

